
Printbf – Brainfuck Interpreter in Printf - pcr910303
https://github.com/HexHive/printbf
======
hrrypttr
For those unfamiliar with C language, can you provide a good introduction
about what is going on here? Do you mean that all logic for Brainfuck is
encoded as format strings in printf function?

